# Shop for sale with some nice machines. California Central Coast



## bill70j (Jul 5, 2019)

This was posted once before, but he wasn't clear then whether he was willing to sell piece-meal.  Glad he's not, otherwise.....
Shop for Sale in Los Osos, CA


----------



## kb58 (Jul 5, 2019)

So for probably around $15K, bam, someone gets an entire shop setup... wow. More likely, some reseller will do what this owner could have done himself and flip all the stuff for an immediate 50% profit, but I get why someone wouldn't want to bother.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 5, 2019)

I'd have to guess that they likely want way more than that amount.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 10, 2019)

Sounds like an auction to me. He'd get more selling the equipment individually. Many more people have the cash and need for a particular piece of equipment than for a complete shop. It may not sell at all or it may bring way less than it's worth, depending on the reserve and whether there's more than one bidder.


----------



## RobertHaas (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks like an estate sale, original shop owner is probably deceased. 

Showing up at this sale tomorrow with a bag full of Benjamin's would probably be the best thing a person could ever do. 

FYI Los Osos is not central coast. It is near Morro bay. I live on the Monterey Bay peninsula (The actual central coasts) and we are over 120 miles north of there.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2019)

RobertHaas said:


> Looks like an estate sale, original shop owner is probably deceased.



Whoever wrote the ad was pretty familiar with the equipment and terminology.


----------



## RobertHaas (Jul 11, 2019)

My closest friends will dang sure speak the language and know the inventory of my shop when they help my widow liquidate it. 

I hope they too find a buyer to take the whole lot so she is just done with it.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 11, 2019)

RobertHaas said:


> Looks like an estate sale, original shop owner is probably deceased.
> 
> Showing up at this sale tomorrow with a bag full of Benjamin's would probably be the best thing a person could ever do.
> 
> FYI Los Osos is not central coast. It is near Morro bay. I live on the Monterey Bay peninsula (The actual central coasts) and we are over 120 miles north of there.



Monterey is the middle of the central coast, Santa Cruz to Ventura.









						Central Coast California Tourism - California Central Coast
					

It’s about time to explore 350 miles of the world’s most vibrant and stunning coastline. Welcome to the California Central Coast.




					www.centralcoast-tourism.com


----------

